# LRB Portfolio



## junepune (Jan 15, 2013)

I just bought LRB portfolio, a plug-in that looks really nice!
I just took one second to download it, and I can´t open it, so there must be something about the downloading I think.
It looks like a normal plug-in icon, but I have never had this problem before.
I also tried to download it several times, and it never takes more than a second.
Have anyone had this problem?
:shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2013)

Let me see if I can get Sean to drop by.  Welcome to the forum junepune.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 15, 2013)

No, no one has had the problem that I'm aware of from PT. I'd suggest trying another browser, just in case. BTW, you'll have better luck using the specific support thread. I wouldn't have seen this without Victoria tweeting me!
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...311-LRB-Plugins-Photographers-Toolbox-Support


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll always tweet you or Tim if I see something crop up, don't worry Sean.


----------



## junepune (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you!
I got help from a collegue! I used MacKeeper to fix something and then everything went as it should!
So now I´m diving in to it and hopefully I will make it on my own! :nod:
I´m slowly falling in love with this program that I didn´t actually like much at first...  I´m a bit unpatient and used to use PS without thinking. I would like to be just as familiar with LR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2013)

Then stick around here junepune, and you'll soon be familiar with it!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 16, 2013)

Sean McCormack said:


> I wouldn't have seen this without Victoria tweeting me!



Then I won't bother sending you DMs hours within minutes of the original post


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah.. John, your DM had all the classic wording of a spam DM, so I didn't open it.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, what's the new code word?


----------

